# lab pointers versus german shorthair



## tammycarol1986 (Oct 22, 2006)

i love dogs , there is nothing better than watching a good hunting dog work whatever the breed. but my response to the lab ,gsh debate is this i hunt straight threw the entire season, from 80 degrees to 20 below, my lab works whatever the temp is,sure if it below zero she eventualy gets cold but so do i, she points just as good as my buddies pointers gsh,weimers, and look out bird lands in water she is there right now. but each person has a breed they like,or suits them better. just a multiple lab owner expressing my view. PS MY POINTING LAB MOLLY, KELLOGS BLOODLINES, WILL BE HAVING PUPS AROUND APRIL 1, LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED A GOOD LAB PUP. COUNTING THE DAYS UNTIL SEPT. OPENER. THANKS LANCE 701 840 0800


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

What's a "pointing" lab? :stirpot:

:lol:


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

yep big pot.

Pointing labs are pretty neat. My father has one and he points just about as good as any pointer i've hunted with. Sure is neat. But i still have the philosophy that if I wanted a pointer I'd buy one. Lots of people love the P. lab and lots have negative thoughts on them. My personal feeling is that when retrieving downed game, a lab or chessy, golden may be best. when pointing game, a gsp or ep or whatever might be best. However I think a well bred dog of any breed can just about do it all. 
to each their own.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

tammycarol1986 said:


> i love dogs , there is nothing better than watching a good hunting dog work whatever the breed. but my response to the lab ,gsh debate is this i hunt straight threw the entire season, from 80 degrees to 20 below, my lab works whatever the temp is,sure if it below zero she eventualy gets cold but so do i, she points just as good as my buddies pointers gsh,weimers, and look out bird lands in water she is there right now. but each person has a breed they like,or suits them better. just a multiple lab owner expressing my view. PS MY POINTING LAB MOLLY, KELLOGS BLOODLINES, WILL BE HAVING PUPS AROUND APRIL 1, LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED A GOOD LAB PUP. COUNTING THE DAYS UNTIL SEPT. OPENER. THANKS LANCE 701 840 0800


Nothing like giving your biased opinion (we all have them) and then follow up with a shameless plug for selling your dogs... :eyeroll:

That's like me saying I prefer Chevy's are the best trucks...here's why...blah...blah...blah. Then adding the postscript that I'm Chevy dealer and have great deals available. It's not the bias that's a big deal, we all have them. It's the plug/advertisement at the end. People pay Chris good money to plug and advertise their product.

You may want to look into the forum rules if you're operating a kennel. If not, it's still good to understand the rules.


----------



## tammycarol1986 (Oct 22, 2006)

I AM NOT A KENNEL , TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN, JUST A DOG LOVER, SORRY I WANT PEOPLE TO KNOW I HAVE PUPS ON THE WAY, ONCE AGAIN SOMEBODY HAS TO BE NEGATIVE ABOUT SOMETHING I POST, WELL THERE IS ALWAYS ONE, SO BE IT I AM JUST LETTING MY VEIWS OUT. BY THE WAY ALL MY PUPS WERE SOLD LOCALLY, OR TO HUNTING BUDDIES FROM OUT OF STATE, KEEP YOUR THOUGHTS POSTIVE YOU MIGHT ACTUALY SMILE IT MIGHT HURT BUT YOU MIGHT LIKE IT. THANKS FOR SPACE ON WEBSITE.


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

There is a Classified board. Thats were ads go.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Oh boy here we go again.

I'll just say it's like apples to oranges.

and thats alz I'm sayin


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

tammycarol1986 said:


> I AM NOT A KENNEL , TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN, JUST A DOG LOVER, SORRY I WANT PEOPLE TO KNOW I HAVE PUPS ON THE WAY, ONCE AGAIN SOMEBODY HAS TO BE NEGATIVE ABOUT SOMETHING I POST, WELL THERE IS ALWAYS ONE, SO BE IT I AM JUST LETTING MY VEIWS OUT. BY THE WAY ALL MY PUPS WERE SOLD LOCALLY, OR TO HUNTING BUDDIES FROM OUT OF STATE, KEEP YOUR THOUGHTS POSTIVE YOU MIGHT ACTUALY SMILE IT MIGHT HURT BUT YOU MIGHT LIKE IT. THANKS FOR SPACE ON WEBSITE.


Save me the tears...you are offering at least your 2nd litter in a year. One first advertised in Jun '07...due in Nov. Now this one in Apr. Forum rules state anything over a litter per year will be deemed as advertising as a kennel. You also offered a health guarantee and training. Pay up if you want to advertise.

Some of these obviously are the same pups, but at least two litters total counting the one you're offering in April. The proof is in the pudding:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ht=#384272

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ht=#383409

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ht=#381413

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ht=#379744

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ht=#325981


----------



## tammycarol1986 (Oct 22, 2006)

sorry did not know all the rules of forum, my fault, i do stand behind my dogs 100 percent, that does not mean i am as evil as you think, I AM NOT A KENNEL, ALL PUPS ARE BACKED BECAUSE I DO NOT BELIEVE IN SCREWING PEOPLE WHO MAKE IN INVESTMENT IN A FRIEND, FAMILY PET, SORRY YOU HAVE A THORN IN YOUR BUTT, I AM DONE WITH THIS SITE AS FAR AS FORMS BECAUSE HE WHO IS A BREEDER CAN WINE ABOUT PUPS THAT MIGHT TAKE AWAY FROM HIS KENNEL. EVERY PUP THAT I HAVE LISTED FOR MYSELF OR A FREIND HAS WENT TO A GOOD HOME WITH HELP OF THIS SITE, BUT I AM THREW ,YOU WIN ,MY DOGS CAN SPEAK FOR THEMSELVES, GOOD LUCK SELLING DOGS WITH YOUR HAPPY TONE ,I HOPE THEY DO NOT HAVE A THORN IN THERE SIDE. CHEER UP . LIFE IS SHORT. SORRY YOU DO NOT LIKE OTHERS OPION MY BAT. . ANYTIME YOU WANT TO GO HUNTING CALL I PUT MY DOG MOLLY AGAINST ANYTHING YOU GOT ANYTIME.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Hurts my eyes....please don't use all caps.We can all read just fine.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

WHY ARE YOU YELLING AT US!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Edited because I realized how trivial and stupid this has gotten...I'm done. Good luck selling your pups.

BUT before I say goodbye...

Threatening your dog is better than mine, are you kidding me? Grow up...Next thing you'll say is your dad can beat up mine.

For the sake of everyone else, we're done...I'll move on and take my inadequate two labs hunting. I only wish they were more like Molly... :eyeroll:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Taddy,

Looks like youv'e gone and hurt the poor guys feelings... And now he's MAD...


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Sheeesh. A poster breaks the forum rules then *HE* gets mad!!

Incidentally, if you're breeding that poor dog twice in the same year, she ain't gonna last long.


----------

